# My turn....Ankona SUV 17 on the way!!



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet... You where the one who sold me on the SUV, congrats!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

You, and several others had an influence on my decision to go SUV as well.. Will soon be a year. Thanks.. very happy with the choice. Good luck with your new build.. in their new factory!


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

New Factory? Did they move?


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. will be moving soon, and good news. Not only much more room, but Erin will have her own bathroom.. But we are getting way off subject on this thread.. stopping now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Sweet... You where the one who sold me on the SUV, congrats!


I'm glad.  I am looking forward to getting back in one!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats Jon, I'm sure your skiff will be total FUNCTION! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Someone should make a new thread about this " new factory "


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Accessory update......Strongarm XL backrest.....THIS THING CAME OUT AWESOME!!!!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks great.. but exactly where will it be installed?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

On the back of my guide box.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Who did the art work?

NICE!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Who did the art work?
> 
> NICE!


Eric Estrada (Paint It Black). You should check out more of his stuff. It has been featured at CCA events and will be featured in the Herman Lucerne Backcountry Tournament (I believe).

Here are some more pics...


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Give us more info as to how your new ride will be outfitted, color choices, etc.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like I am making a trip to Ft. Pierce next weekend....based on the tool box I would say Erin has been working on my skiff! ;D

Colors:  Guide Green Hull, Seattle Grey Deck/Cockpit


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Very cool.. Looking forward to seeing some pics with all the toys on it.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

CANNOT WAIT to see your skiff!!!  You know it might the last straw for me. BTW, I SURE hope that cart doesn't belong to Rory! ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> CANNOT WAIT to see your skiff!!!  You know it might the last straw for me.


Delay from the welder on the powder coating for the poling platform. This week....

And George....maybe a fly rod will find its way in the skiff when we wet test....


----------

